# Sofa Sleeper On 31rqs



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been toying with the idea of replacing my sleeper sofa on my 31RQS slide with 2 recliners. I think the weight would be about the same, and with my nerve damage in my leg, I need to elevate it, and can't do it very comfortably with the sofa, unless I lay down. Also, turning my head to watch TV is a problem with my neck being fused. SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TURN 50???














I've thought about putting two recliners and a small occasional table in that spot. Any comments/ideas/pros/cons? I really don't need the sleeper sofa, and God help me if it were open and I had to climb over it going to the bathroom.






















Darlene


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

sgalady, I think that's a good idea. It sound like you have the room and the weight is probly the same and TT is your baby. I would make it workable for me. Good Luck Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'd go for the recliners if I had the room


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Darlene,

I think that would work. We occasionally need the sleeping room, but two recliners sounds pretty good! I think you could probably get two small recliners in there. Depending on how you placed them, an occasional table might work, too.

As for turning your head to watch tv, we tried turning the sofa sideways. It fits and looks pretty good, but won't open for a bed. It's about three inches too long that way!

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

mswalt said:


> As for turning your head to watch tv, we tried turning the sofa sideways. It fits and looks pretty good, but won't open for a bed.  It's about three inches too long that way!
> 
> Mark


I thought I measured and concluded it would go all the way across to the galley and block traffic.

No?

I don't like the placement for tv watching, but with the four kids I really need the seating space.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I thought I measured and concluded it would go all the way across to the galley and block traffic.
> 
> No?


We turned ours around one day just to see. Sits in the space fine. Sticks out a little past the dinette booth but still leaves room to get by in the kitchen. I actually kind of liked it, but like I said, couldn't open the bed in that position.

What I don't like about the way it is originally placed is that when the bed is opened, you cannot go from the front door/bedroom to the kitchen or bathroom without crawling over it. That's why we tried it the other way.

Mark


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > I thought I measured and concluded it would go all the way across to the galley and block traffic.
> >
> > No?
> 
> ...


I looked at a trailrunner this week. You could not open the bathroom door if the hide-bed was out.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey I like that idea. We have no use for the front sleep/sofa two recliners might be a great. To answer your original question they only put two screws in the front legs so it comes out easy.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Keystone, ya listening.

Would make a nice option for the Sydney. Like the choice between a bench dinette ot table and chairs.j

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> they only put two screws in the front legs so it comes out easy.


No screws in the legs on the 31RQS. Can scoot it forward and turn it around sideways or to remove, I guess, if that's what you have in mind.

Mark


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

I didn't think of that sleeper sofa's size compared to the TT door. Have you already measured the two?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

[ I've thought about putting two recliners and a small occasional table in that spot. Any comments/ideas/pros/cons?

What about 1 recliner and a wine rack or a bar?

you may want to make sure the backs come off the recliner/recliners to facilitate getting them into the trailer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3ME said:


> [ I've thought about putting two recliners and a small occasional table in that spot. Any comments/ideas/pros/cons?
> 
> What about 1 recliner and a wine rack or a bar?
> 
> you may want to make sure the backs come off the recliner/recliners to facilitate getting them into the trailer.


Forget the recliner....go for the wine rack and a tiki bar


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Didn't think about turning it around. Could actually do that, buy an ottoman, and put those "easy-glide" things on the legs of the sofa to make it turn easy. Course, the stupid thing might "glide" all over the OB when I'm going down the road, too!!







Don't think it would have any trouble getting it out the full-size door on the 31RQS, though.
Darlene


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Didn't think about turning it around. Could actually do that, buy an ottoman, and put those "easy-glide" things on the legs of the sofa to make it turn easy. Course, the stupid thing might "glide" all over the OB when I'm going down the road, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ordered our 31kfw with the idea of removing the sofabed and putting in two recliners. We are getting the free standing dinette so we'll be able to change things around the way we want. We may even put in a electric fireplace under the TV cabinet or in the wall going to the garage if there's room. Our 31kfw is not here yet so we'll need to check if there's room for the fireplace when we get it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

U.P.outbacker said:


> Didn't think about turning it around. Could actually do that, buy an ottoman, and put those "easy-glide" things on the legs of the sofa to make it turn easy. Course, the stupid thing might "glide" all over the OB when I'm going down the road, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ordered our 31kfw with the idea of removing the sofabed and putting in two recliners. We are getting the free standing dinette so we'll be able to change things around the way we want. We may even put in a electric fireplace under the TV cabinet or in the wall going to the garage if there's room. Our 31kfw is not here yet so we'll need to check if there's room for the fireplace when we get it.
[/quote]
You should have room, U.P.
Look up TazMan's posts, they put one in there fiver below the TV, and it was beautiful!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Didn't think about turning it around. Could actually do that, buy an ottoman, and put those "easy-glide" things on the legs of the sofa to make it turn easy. Course, the stupid thing might "glide" all over the OB when I'm going down the road, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ordered our 31kfw with the idea of removing the sofabed and putting in two recliners. We are getting the free standing dinette so we'll be able to change things around the way we want. We may even put in a electric fireplace under the TV cabinet or in the wall going to the garage if there's room. Our 31kfw is not here yet so we'll need to check if there's room for the fireplace when we get it.
[/quote]
You should have room, U.P.
Look up TazMan's posts, they put one in there fiver below the TV, and it was beautiful!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Thanks doug, Where's the pics?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I've considered doing this mod as well. The sofa is only good for 2 people to sit on to see the TV and no good for the bed. I don't really want anyone to sleep on the sofa with it closed much because I do not think the sofa will take the wear and tear. It seems to me it will be sagging soon enough just from people sitting on it.
Just does not seem like much of a piece of furniture.

Linda


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Remember... measure twice, and cut once!









MaeJae


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

U.P.outbacker said:


> Didn't think about turning it around. Could actually do that, buy an ottoman, and put those "easy-glide" things on the legs of the sofa to make it turn easy. Course, the stupid thing might "glide" all over the OB when I'm going down the road, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ordered our 31kfw with the idea of removing the sofabed and putting in two recliners. We are getting the free standing dinette so we'll be able to change things around the way we want. We may even put in a electric fireplace under the TV cabinet or in the wall going to the garage if there's room. Our 31kfw is not here yet so we'll need to check if there's room for the fireplace when we get it.
[/quote]
You should have room, U.P.
Look up TazMan's posts, they put one in there fiver below the TV, and it was beautiful!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Thanks doug, Where's the pics?
[/quote]

I would like to do this mod as well. I have searched all over the site and can't find any pics. I found Tazman's original post and I thought I had seen pics at one time but I can't find them now. Does anybody have any pics of Tazman's setup or was I dreaming?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

TNOutbacker said:


> Didn't think about turning it around. Could actually do that, buy an ottoman, and put those "easy-glide" things on the legs of the sofa to make it turn easy. Course, the stupid thing might "glide" all over the OB when I'm going down the road, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ordered our 31kfw with the idea of removing the sofabed and putting in two recliners. We are getting the free standing dinette so we'll be able to change things around the way we want. We may even put in a electric fireplace under the TV cabinet or in the wall going to the garage if there's room. Our 31kfw is not here yet so we'll need to check if there's room for the fireplace when we get it.
[/quote]
You should have room, U.P.
Look up TazMan's posts, they put one in there fiver below the TV, and it was beautiful!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Thanks doug, Where's the pics?
[/quote]

I would like to do this mod as well. I have searched all over the site and can't find any pics. I found Tazman's original post and I thought I had seen pics at one time but I can't find them now. Does anybody have any pics of Tazman's setup or was I dreaming?








[/quote]

I looked as well and could not find them. Try sending him a pm.


----------

